
How the Mig-31 Repelled the SR-71 Blackbird from Soviet Skies - rishabhd
https://theaviationist.com/2013/12/11/sr-71-vs-mig-31/
======
okket
(2013)

See also previous discussion from 4 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7365801](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7365801)
(37 comments)

